
Ask HN: When is a project considered unmaintained and/or abandoned? - psion
While working on a side-project in Go, I was apt to find plenty of packages and projects that had a year or more on the last modified on GitHub.  In my professional world of PHP, I have a tendency to find another package that does the same thing if one is six months old.  So my question, as the title says, when should we consider a project unmaintained or abandoned?
======
pensatoio
This sounds almost like a trick question.

The answer is in the definition of unmaintained. When bug reports and merge
requests aren’t being addressed, it’s time to pick a different library.

I think the shift towards using more and smaller libraries exasperates the
problem. Personally, I try to avoid using a library unless it has a stable
community (multiple people actively contributing, bug reports are being
addressed, possibly a roadmap) and provides a significant amount of value I
couldn’t create myself within a reasonable amount of time. Value takes the
form of: does X faster, is well tested, has a large enough audience for edge
cases to be documented.

*I used “library” as a substitute for “project”

